# I hate myself so much.



## Bball (Feb 9, 2012)

I hate every little thing about myself. Up until 8th grade I had so many friends. I got along with everyone and was so outgoing. Idk what happened but after that my social life went downhill. I have barely any friends and the ones I have I don't really like. I am SUPER shy and cant talk to anyone unless they are Farr from popular because I'm afraid everyone hates me. I can't have conversations with people bc I get to nervous and cant speak well. I'm afraid to go in a relationship for fear of people not likeing me bc I'm 6'3" female and my personality, which I hate. I am quick to judge others (bc lack of confidence) I'm cranky always have to be right annoying complain a lot weird. I just can't take my life anymore. I don't like who I am. I hate being tall I hate being weird I hate being shy and I hate being annoying. I just want to be anyone but me.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Suck it up girl because you'll never be anyone but yourself.

You gotta love and accept yourself.

I'm a thinner dude with a major case of gay voice so I don't necessarily like myself either but I gotta deal with what I was given.

and now a quote from a beloved video game of mine...

"If you try and go against réalité... Réalité will surely crush you. Réalité will kill you. And réalité will continue to go on az if not'ing ever happened... From yesterday to today, and from today to tomorrow. Réalité marches on... Leaving your crushed body behind..."

I hope that was insightful.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I was just recently thinking that "I hate myself SO much"! When I was a pre teen I remember this book I read I enjoyed about a very tall girl who found love with short guy it was real cute story I wish I could remember the title.. it was something like "Shakespeare in Love" or something..


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

It's very sad that anyone should be lead to believe that merely looking _different _is a negative. The most beautiful people throughout human history have looked different--new fads in fashion and physical appearance always begin with one person that looked different from everyone else. When it comes to height, most folks think an excess of height gives ladies a distinctly elegant look. From your nickname, I'm guessing you have some fondness for basketball--now that's a sport that certainly rewards vertically-gifted individuals!

So far as lacking conversation skills, and having an hyper-critical evaluation of your personality...well, you're in the right place. Whenever you (or any of us with a similarly case of self-loathing) tell yourself that you're too weird and annoying, that's actually just social anxiety talking. Stick around, and you'll find many people just like you, enduring the same hardships. Personally, I could sooner play the accordion with my feet than carry on a conversation with a stranger.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I hate myself sometimes, too. But that is not the way to go!

You should love yourself. It has been repeated several times, but it is true that you can only be loved after you love yourself.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I hate myself too...


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

Bball said:


> I hate every little thing about myself. Up until 8th grade I had so many friends. I got along with everyone and was so outgoing. Idk what happened but after that my social life went downhill. I have barely any friends and the ones I have I don't really like. I am SUPER shy and cant talk to anyone unless they are Farr from popular because I'm afraid everyone hates me. I can't have conversations with people bc I get to nervous and cant speak well. I'm afraid to go in a relationship for fear of people not likeing me bc I'm 6'3" female and my personality, which I hate. I am quick to judge others (bc lack of confidence) I'm cranky always have to be right annoying complain a lot weird. I just can't take my life anymore. I don't like who I am. I hate being tall I hate being weird I hate being shy and I hate being annoying. I just want to be anyone but me.


 I feel this a lot too. And I have to say that I find tall women REALLY attractive. 
It's a real hard hurdle to jump but you have to start liking who you are. I know it's not easy. Im still working on it myself through therapy. Its not always easy to see but I promise you there are sooo many more postive things to you than what you currently see.

Ohhh and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello Bball and welcome,

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. I can tell you from personal experience that the more you hate yourself, the easier it is for people to take advantage of you. You just take what you can get because you don't think your deserving of anything better than the leftovers others give you. 

So if you must hate anything, hate your foolishness, never yourself. How can you act better if you keep telling yourself how crappy you are because you didn't have the advantages alot of people were just lucky enough to be handed?


----------



## pepy1970 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi bball, i am 5'8 woman, and trust me, it looks great when we dress up prettily. Tall women like us do turn heads and be tall and proud. We are like warrior women. My sister is 5'11 and my female cousin is 6'1 and i am sure we tall gals sometimes felt awkward at one time or other because of all those shorties out there, but no more, i am proud to be a tall gal and my husband is a little shorter, and he told me how he just adores tall women. That is one reason why he was attracted to me in the first place.
Now imagine that, he tells me that after six years of being married. :b

Hang in there beautiful, you have to go inside yourself and picture yourself hugging your sad self and tell your self how you LOVE and adore you. And God LOVES you, too. 

ciao for now, bella, you can keep posted with me, my name is Angie under the name pepy1970


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

If you want some "self-help" material (I put it in quotes because most self-help books don't really help out, as they seem to be based more on pseudoscience), but there are some great books out there that DO help and have been backed up by research or other methods of investigation. Here they are (you could go to amazon.com and check out reviews to see what others thought of them):

1. Happiness: A Guide to Developing Life's Most Important Skill by Matthieu Ricard
2. The Art of Meditiation by Matthieu Ricard
3. Redirect by Timothy Wilson
4. Any resource by Jon Kabat Zinn


----------



## FlappyMcFlaps (Feb 14, 2012)

Add Content


----------

